# Pressure problems with Lelit PL41LEM?



## FernanZ (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello guys,

I bought few months ago this machine. In general I'm very happy, pressure to pour the shots works good and it heats up quickly, but when I leave the machine on to make it warm, the steamer releases few drops, and when I finish steaming the milk, I close the valve and the steam takes time to completely stop, like progressive over the time.

Any suggestion on this?

Thanks in advance and regards.


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Guessing here, but sounds like a typical Gaggia Classic problem, where the steam wand leaks. Causes are either or both of:

- scale in the valve so it doesn't close tightly

- over-tightening the steam knob, so the soft brass of the valve can distort.

The steam valve assembly isn't cheap on the Gaggia. If that's what it is on the Lelit it may cost if you need a new valve, but try a descale with particular attention to the steam wand. There's a fix on the Classic where you unscrew the shaft and clean it - don't know if you can do this on the Lelit.


----------



## FernanZ (Feb 15, 2018)

les24preludes said:


> Guessing here, but sounds like a typical Gaggia Classic problem, where the steam wand leaks. Causes are either or both of:
> 
> - scale in the valve so it doesn't close tightly
> 
> ...


This happens since the beginning I think, so I don't know if it's because of that. How do I descale the steam wand? With the descaling in a glass with water?


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

FernanZ said:


> This happens since the beginning I think, so I don't know if it's because of that. How do I descale the steam wand? With the descaling in a glass with water?


If it's been happening since the beginning I doubt it's a scale problem. Descaling is a lot more involved than just dipping the wand in a glass too. It would involve running descaler through the whole machine.

I can't remember if @DavecUK has played with this lelit but he knows the brand & coffee machines in general so may be able to help.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

ashcroc said:


> If it's been happening since the beginning I doubt it's a scale problem. Descaling is a lot more involved than just dipping the wand in a glass too. It would involve running descaler through the whole machine.
> 
> I can't remember if @DavecUK has played with this lelit but he knows the brand & coffee machines in general so may be able to help.


I am not familiar with this machine except to say it looks like a single boiler machine where a different thermostat is switched in to produce steam from the brew boiler. Then it requires refilling after steaming so it's ready to brew again. I am sure the OP can confirm if this is the case.



> but when I leave the machine on to make it warm, the steamer releases few drops, and when I finish steaming the milk, I close the valve and the steam takes time to completely stop, like progressive over the time.


Which would be consistent with a sealing problem e.g. not closing properly, within the steam valve. It probably produces a few drops when initially switched on as everything expands and the seal becomes a bit tighter, Only thing to do is either dismantle and clean the valve or replace. Depending on the type of valve, over tightening them can reduce their life quite a lot.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

Hi

I have the pl41tem which is the same machine but with a pid for the brew temp., and mine has done exactly the same as yours since day one. To be honest the odd drip from the steam wand doesnt concern me on warm up, and i have learned to tightn the steam valve and wait for the steam to stop, usually about 1-2 seconds later. if it doesnt stop then tighten slightly more.

personally i just see this as features of the design.

Tony


----------



## FernanZ (Feb 15, 2018)

What bothers me the most is the low speed to close the steam. The drops is not such a big issue.

I'm not experienced with these things, how can I check dismantle it to see why it closes so slow?

Is it good or bad to put descaling product inside the deposit or backflushing is always better?

Thanks.


----------



## FernanZ (Feb 15, 2018)

I have attached a picture of the guts of this machine. I don't know what I'm looking at in order to try to fix this.


----------



## TonyCoffeeNewbie (May 4, 2017)

https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/how-does-my-le-lit-pl041-work-t13593.html

This thread on HB may be of help. Personally if you want to descale i would follow the normal process on these of putting descale solution in water tank, switch on and run pump to fill boiler with the solution. To clean the steam wand just select hot water mode and run solution through steam wand, stop pump, and let the solution descale.

I use puly descaler which works well.

Good luck


----------



## FernanZ (Feb 15, 2018)

TonyCoffeeNewbie said:


> https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/how-does-my-le-lit-pl041-work-t13593.html
> 
> This thread on HB may be of help. Personally if you want to descale i would follow the normal process on these of putting descale solution in water tank, switch on and run pump to fill boiler with the solution. To clean the steam wand just select hot water mode and run solution through steam wand, stop pump, and let the solution descale.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing mate. I'm currently using Cafiza to descale. I did it from the portafilter and also from the deposit directly. Still the steamer closes quite slow so there might be something that requires to be re-tightened or even replaces, but I don't know what.


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

FernanZ said:


> Thanks for sharing mate. I'm currently using Cafiza to descale. I did it from the portafilter and also from the deposit directly. Still the steamer closes quite slow so there might be something that requires to be re-tightened or even replaces, but I don't know what.


Do you know what size jet(s) you have on the tip of the wand? ? It's possible the steam taking time to stop is just pressure in the wand normalising once switched off.


----------



## FernanZ (Feb 15, 2018)

ashcroc said:


> Do you know what size jet(s) you have on the tip of the wand? ? It's possible the steam taking time to stop is just pressure in the wand normalising once switched off.


Do you mean diameter? If so, external? Interior?


----------

